# Η σεξπιρική Τρικυμία στις φυλακές Κορυδαλλού



## nickel (Jun 25, 2017)

Τα πληροφορήθηκα από το χτεσινό κομμάτι της Έλενας Ακρίτα στα Νέα του Σαββάτου:

«ΤΡΙΚΥΜΙΑ» ΣΤΙΣ ΦΥΛΑΚΕΣ ΚΟΡΥΔΑΛΛΟΥ

Της Έλενας Ακρίτα — Τα Νέα, 24/6/2016

Ένας ισοβίτης στον Κορυδαλλό ήταν σε βαριά — διαγνωσμένη — κατάθλιψη: δεν έτρωγε, δεν κοιμόταν, δεν έβγαινε στο προαύλιο, δεν μιλούσε σε κανέναν. Ακίνητος στο κελί του περίμενε τον θάνατο.

Ο ίδιος ισοβίτης προχτές συμμετείχε στην παράσταση που έδωσαν οι κρατούμενοι με την «Τρικυμία» του Σαίξπηρ. Μια παραγωγή του Εθνικού Θεάτρου με την πολύτιμη συμβολή της Εθνική Λυρικής Σκηνής. Ένας άνθρωπος που η πολύμηνη ενασχόλησή του με την Τέχνη τον μεταμόρφωσε: τώρα συμμετέχει, τώρα επικοινωνεί, τώρα τα χείλη του γελούν και τα μάτια του λάμπουν.

Όπως έλαμπαν τα μάτια όλων των κρατούμενων όταν τους χειροκροτούσαμε όρθιοι και βουρκωμένοι, καθώς τους δίναμε συγχαρητήρια και τους σφίγγαμε τα χέρια — χέρια που έτρεμαν από το τρακ και την αγωνία.

Κλεισμένος πίσω από το συρματόπλεγμα, ένας αόρατος θίασος με μουσικές εξαίσιες, με φωνές μάς περίμενε στον κήπο των φυλακών, σ' ένα αυτοσχέδιο θέατρο κάτω απ' τα άστρα.

Πρέπει εδώ να πούμε πως στη σημαντική αυτή πρωτοβουλία του Εθνικού Θεάτρου με την αρωγή της Εθνικής Λυρικής Σκηνής συμμετέχουν κρατούμενοι με ετερόκλητο προφίλ: από μικροκακοποιοί μέχρι άτομα με βαριά κακουργήματα στην πλάτη τους.

Την επιλογή τους, ύστερα από συνεντεύξεις, έκανε η κοινωνιολόγος και υπεύθυνη για το συγκεκριμένο πρόγραμμα στον Κορυδαλλό Γιολάντα Κωνσταντινίδου. (Η ίδια μού είπε και για τον ισοβίτη που δύσκολα, πολύ δύσκολα δελέασαν για να κατορθώσουν να τον ανασύρουν τελικά από το σκοτάδι της απελπισίας.)

Έχει ενδιαφέρον η διαδικασία που ακολουθήθηκε. Στις πρώτες συναντήσεις του θεατρικού τους εργαστηρίου, τέλη του 2016, ξεκίνησε η πρακτική και θεωρητική εκπαίδευση των συμμετεχόντων. Διδάχτηκαν βασικοί κανόνες υποκριτικής, διαβάστηκαν κι αναλύθηκαν έργα του Σαίξπηρ.

Στη συνέχεια, οι κρατούμενοι επέλεξαν από ένα έργο ο καθένας. Το έργο αυτό το παρουσίασαν στην 20μελή ομάδα καταθέτοντας πλέον και την προσωπική τους ανάγνωση σχετικά με τη δομή, την πλοκή και τους χαρακτήρες.

Είναι πολύ σημαντικό να τονίσουμε εδώ πως τη διασκευή της «Τρικυμίας» πραγματοποίησε η ίδια ομάδα κρατουμένων εστιάζοντας στην προσπάθεια ενοποίησης του ποιητικού λόγου του συγγραφέα με την καθημερινή γλώσσα των φυλακών.

Οι πρόβες ξεκίνησαν τον Ιανουάριο του 2017 και στον θίασο εντάχθηκε η ηθοποιός του Εθνικού Ασημίνα Αναστασοπούλου, ένα ταλαντούχο, παθιασμένο κορίτσι που καθημερινά επί μήνες πήγαινε στις φυλακές για τις πολύωρες πρόβες.

Τον Απρίλιο, η δουλειά της θεατρικής ομάδας πλαισιώθηκε από το μουσικό εργαστήριο της Εναλλακτικής Σκηνής της Εθνικής Λυρικής Σκηνής στις φυλακές Κορυδαλλού. Οι συμμετέχοντες κρατούμενοι έγραψαν τις δικές τους συνθέσεις πάνω στην «Τρικυμία» σε συνεργασία με τους συντονιστές του μουσικού εργαστηρίου Μαρία — Χριστίνα Παπαδοπούλου και Άντη Σκορδή. Υπεύθυνος για όλο το πρόγραμμα και σκηνοθέτης της εξαιρετικής παράστασης ήταν ο σκηνοθέτης Στρατής Πανούριος.

Η πρωτοβουλία του Εθνικού Θεάτρου υλοποιήθηκε σε συνεργασία με τη Γενική Γραμματεία Αντεγκληματικής Πολιτικής του υπουργείου Δικαιοσύνης και το Κατάστημα Κράτησης Κορυδαλλού που στήριξε με ενθουσιασμό την προσπάθεια.

Για τους «συνήθεις υπόπτους» που θεωρούν πως όλα αυτά είναι περιττά στις φυλακές και πως κακώς λαμβάνονται τέτοιες πρωτοβουλίες να υπενθυμίσουμε ότι ο όρος «σωφρονισμός» σημαίνει κάτι. Κάτι πολύ συγκεκριμένο. Στόχος του εγκλεισμού δεν είναι — ή δεν πρέπει να είναι — μόνον η στέρηση της ελευθερίας και η τιμωρία. Σωφρονισμός ίσον δομές που συντελούν στη βελτίωση της προσωπικότητας του δράστη και στην αποτροπή του από ένα νέο έγκλημα.

Ας ελπίσουμε ότι αυτή η σπουδαία προσπάθεια θα συνεχιστεί με την ίδια επιτυχία. Γιατί αυτό που ζήσαμε δεν ήταν απλώς μια παράσταση. Ήταν μια εμπειρία. Μια εμπειρία που θα θυμόμαστε χρόνια όλοι όσοι τη μοιραστήκαμε.​


----------



## SBE (Jun 25, 2017)

Ωραίες πρωτοβουλίες, αλλά το τραβάει με την ποιητική άδεια η αρθρογράφος: οι ισοβίτες, ακόμα και οι καταδικασμένοι δις εις θάνατον, όπως ξέρουμε στα είκοσι χρόνια βγαίνουν. Οπότε αποκλείεται ο ισοβίτης να περιμένει στο κελί του το θάνατο.


----------



## rogne (Jun 25, 2017)

SBE said:


> Οπότε αποκλείεται ο ισοβίτης να περιμένει στο κελί του το θάνατο.



Λόγω της κατάθλιψης, υποθέτω, όχι λόγω των ισοβίων.


----------



## SBE (Jun 25, 2017)

Μπορεί, απλά χρειάστηκε να το διαβάσω δυο φορές γιατί είδα αυτό με το θάνατο και σκέφτηκα ότι δεν έλεγε ισοβίτης αλλά θανατοποινίτης.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jun 26, 2017)

Υπέροχη πρωτοβουλία. Το θέμα των φυλακών και των έγκλειστων με απασχολεί συχνά, από τότε που πρωτοπήγα στις φυλακές της Θήβας με το "Ξεμπλογκάρισμα", μια οργάνωση που στηρίζει τις φυλακισμένες εκεί. Έχω διαβάσει επίσης ότι η ανάγνωση βιβλίων εφαρμόζεται στις φυλακές όχι μόνο ως "θεραπευτικό" μέσον αλλά και ως μέσον μείωσης ή εξαγοράς της ποινής (θυμάμαι ότι ακόμη και στην γείτονα Τουρκία συμβαίνει αυτό). Μακάρι να υπάρξουν πολλές τέτοιες πρωτοβουλίες, η κοινωνία μας τις έχει απελπισμένα ανάγκη.


----------



## nickel (Jun 26, 2017)

Στην Αμερική αυτά γίνονται μετά και ταινίες του Χόλιγουντ. (Με πιθανότητες για Όσκαρ.)


----------



## SBE (Jun 26, 2017)

*Εκτός θέματος*: Το πανεπιστήμιο που δουλεύω έχει πρόγραμμα συνεργασίας με τις φυλακές εδώ και δεκαετίες και πριν μερικά χρόνια μου έδωσαν έναν φοιτητή από μια από τις φυλακές υψηλής ασφάλειας. Σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις υπάρχει μια περίοδος λίγων ημερών που μπορείς να ζητήσεις να αναλάβει κάποιος άλλος τον φοιτητή. Εγώ λοιπόν στην αρχή ήμουν αρκετά αισιόδοξη ότι θα είναι μια εξαιρετική εμπειρία να βοηθήσω κάποιον συνάνθρωπο στην επανένταξή του στην κοινωνία κλπ κλπ. Δυστυχώς, τις επόμενες μέρες μίλησα με συναδέρφους που έχουν ξανακάνει αυτή τη δουλειά, καθώς και με τον υπεύθυνο του προγράμματος, ο οποίος μου έστειλε να διαβάσω ένα σωρό σχετικά έντυπα και μου είπε ό,τι και να κάνω, να μη ψάξω να μάθω τι έγκλημα είχε κάνει ο βαρυποινίτης.
Επειδή φυσικά ποτέ δεν ακούω, έψαξα στο γκουγκλ και βρήκα στις εφημερίδες ανατριχιαστικές λεπτομέρειες για τα φρικτά εγκλήματα για τα οποία είχε καταδικαστεί ο φοιτητής, αλλά η αισιοδοξία παρέμεινε ότι ΟΚ, δεν πρόκειται να βγει ποτέ έξω οπότε δεν πρόκειται για προσπάθεια επανένταξης στην κοινωνία, αλλά δεν πειράζει κλπ κλπ. 
Μετά διάβασα τα έντυπα που εξηγούσαν ότι η κάθε επίσκεψη στη φυλακή αποτελείται από μια-δυο ώρες αναμονή για σωματικό έλεγχο και έλεγχο της τσάντας μου, των βιβλίων μου κλπ. και μετά αναμονή σε ένα χώρο ασφαλείας μέχρι να αποφασίσει ο υπεύθυνος ότι μπορεί να γίνει το μάθημα. Σχετικά με το χώρο ασφαλείας, μου είπε ένας συνάδερφος ότι είναι ένας χώρος τόσο καταθλιπτικός και κλειστοφοβικός που του χάλαγε τη διάθεση και μάλλον το κάνουν επίτηδες έτσι για να αποτρέψουν όποιον σκέφτεται να εγκληματήσει. Μου είπε επίσης ότι, αν έχει συμβεί κάτι στη φυλακή, μπορεί να σε αφήσουν να περιμένεις μέχρι να λυθεί το πρόβλημα ή μπορεί κάποια στιγμή να αποφασίσουν ότι δεν μπορεί να γίνει το μάθημα και να σου ζητήσουν να φύγεις. Εντάξει, μου χάλασαν λίγο τη διάθεση αυτά, αλλά η αισιοδοξία παρέμενε όπως και η περιέργειά μου. 
Μετά από αυτά όμως άρχισαν να μου δίνουν και άλλες συμβουλές, όπως π.χ. ποτέ μα ποτέ να μην δεχτώ να μεταφέρω κανένα μήνυμα για κανέναν φυλακισμένο. Και μου είπαν και παραδείγματα, όπως π.χ. ότι μπορεί να μου πει κανείς γιορτάζει η μαμά μου, μήπως μπορείς να την πάρεις τηλέφωνο και να της πεις χρόνια πολλά από μένα γιατί δεν μου επιτρέπουν να τηλεφωνήσω; Αυτός που μου ανέφερε αυτό το σενάριο ήταν ένθερμος υποστηρικτής της εκπαίδευσης των φυλακισμένων και δεν ήταν κανένας «κακός» που θέλει να βασανίζονται οι φυλακισμένοι και να μην μπορούν να μιλήσουν με τη μαμά τους. Απλά με προειδοποίησε ο άνθρωπος ότι κάποιοι θα προσπαθήσουν να εκμεταλλευτούν οποιαδήποτε καλοσύνη δουν. Εκεί άρχισα λίγο να χάνω την καλή διάθεση. 
Αυτό που όμως τελικά με οδήγησε στο να αρνηθώ τη δουλειά ήταν μια συζήτηση με κάποιον φίλο ο οποίος ανησύχησε όταν έμαθε ότι τα μαθήματα δεν γίνονται ένα προς ένα σε κάποιον ιδιωτικό χώρο αλλά γίνονται στη βιβλιοθήκη της φυλακής, και την ώρα που εγώ θα έκανα το μάθημα με τον φοιτητή στο δίπλα τραπέζι κάποιος άλλος θα έκανε μάθημα με κάποιον άλλο φοιτητή. Και ότι θα ήμασταν ανάλογα με το πρόγραμμα μέχρι τριάντα άτομα εκεί. Κίνδυνος να σου επιτεθεί κανείς δεν υπάρχει, αφού φρουρείται ο χώρος. Άλλο τον ανησύχησε. 
Ο φίλος λοιπόν μου επεσήμανε ότι έχω μοναδικό και σπάνιο όνομα για το ΗΒ και ότι όποιος με ψάξει να με βρει δεν θα έχει κανένα πρόβλημα να με βρει. Ούτε τώρα ούτε στο μέλλον. Και ότι δεν είναι και τόσο δύσκολο να παρεξηγηθεί κάποιος τελείως άσχετος με μένα και να θελήσει να με βρεί ή να στείλει κάποιον άλλον να με βρει. Μπορεί π.χ. να κοιτάξω κάποιον και να μην του αρέσει το ύφος μου. Έχω και προϊστορία ότι μπλέκομαι σε καβγάδες, μια φορά π.χ. περπάταγα στο δρόμο και πέρασε κολλητά δίπλα μου ένας δεκαπεντάχρονος και κοπάνησε το γόνατό του στη σακούλα που κουβάλαγα. Ο τύπος με σταμάτησε και μου ζήτησε να ζητήσω συγγνώμη. Εγώ τον ρώτησα «για ποιο λόγο;» και μου έριξε μια μπουνιά στο σαγόνι, μου έσπασε τα γυαλιά και έτρεχα σε νοσοκομεία και αστυνομίες. Μου είπε κι άλλα πολλά με παραδείγματα και το αποτέλεσμα ήταν να με πιάσει φόβος ότι θα καταλήξω να με κυνηγάει ο Νονός (ο ένα, ο δύο και ο τρία μαζί). Έτυχε κι εκείνες τις μέρες να πετύχω ένα αμερικάνικο στην τηλεόραση με έναν τύπο που έδινε εντολές μέσα από τη φυλακή και βιάζανε, δέρνανε και σκοτώνανε κόσμο. Τελικά με βαριά καρδιά αποφάσισα να πάρω τηλέφωνο τον προϊστάμενό μου και να του πω ότι δεν θέλω να ασχοληθώ με τις φυλακές. Το είπα περιμένοντας αν μη τι άλλο έστω λίγο στη φωνή του να αντιληφθώ κάτι υποτιμητικό, αλλά ο άνθρωπος δεν είχε κανένα πρόβλημα. Μου είπε ότι το σκέφτηκε κι ο ίδιος ότι ίσως να μην ήθελα και ότι υπήρχαν ήδη άλλοι έμπειροι με το είδος αυτό της διδασκαλίας που μπορούσαν άνετα να με αντικαταστήσουν. 
Στην Ελλάδα θα ήταν αλλιώς, ενώ εδώ είναι μάλλον πιο πολύπλοκα τα πράγματα.


----------

